# Scroll Lock keeps exiting



## ILMostro (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi,

I'm testing out FreeBSD10 in a VM environment.  I'm not sure if this is expected behavior, as I'm new to FreeBSD, but every time I try to scroll back using the _Scroll-Lock_ -> _Arrow_ keys the screen drops back to the end where the input cursor is.  Is it possible to change this behavior? I tried hitting Ctrl-s in hopes of freezing the screen, though, this proved to be impossible as well; the screen is back at the cursor before I can even react.

I'm well-aware of using different Pagers, e.g. less, more, etc., but I'd rather figure out how to get the desired behavior from the Scroll-Lock key method.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2016)

Is the FreeBSD VM showing a plain console?  That is the only place where the Scroll Lock works, it does not work in X.  Or your VM software might be interfering.


----------



## ILMostro (Feb 22, 2016)

It's without X on the tty console.  Once I got the X session running, I can always use tmux or screen in xterm.  However, based on the documentation, the tty console Scroll-Lock behavior is unusual, as it exits right away without any input from me.

I hit the Scroll-Lock key, the cursor changes from the wide, highlighted to the narrow cursor for 1-2 seconds and exits to the wide, highlighted again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2016)

ILMostro said:


> Once I got the X session running, I can always use tmux or screen in xterm.


You do know you can use these on the console? You don't need X for them to work. 



> I hit the Scroll-Lock key, the cursor changes from the wide, highlighted to the narrow cursor for 1-2 seconds and exits to the wide, highlighted again.


That does sound as though the VM software might be interfering.


----------



## ILMostro (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, I know I can use tmux and screen in a tty session; my point was that if tmux is not already installed or if it's not running.  I had the same assumptions about the VM software.  Where/how is the Scroll-Lock feature implemented/documented? Is it at all configurable/customizable?


----------



## tingo (Feb 22, 2016)

You need to look in the documentation for the hypervisor you are using. Many of them intercept / use "special" keys like scroll lock.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 23, 2016)

Please identify the mystery VM software being used.


----------

